# Sorrell Dogs



## Puss (Sep 5, 2007)

Not a bloodline you here being 'worked' with a lot these days, yet I see Sorrell dogs in some fastlane peds. Exile Kennels Scratch is heavy Boudreaux with 2x Skull, 2x Scream, 4x Maverick within 5 generations of his ped but you also see Sorrell dogs in his ped...and this dog looks like a monster.

I've talked with others about Sorrell and a Sorrell cross and people keep saying a Eli/Sorrell cross is a battlecross second to none.

So I am wondering what your view's are on Sorrell dogs and what (if any) Sorrell cross seems to be working ? Also do you know of any 'breeders' that are working with this bloodline in the fastlane ? Sorrell's Ch. Pokey looks like a beast and has a super stacked ped...anyone know anything at all about him ?

Thanks...


----------



## Puss (Sep 5, 2007)

IS IT BECAUSE I'M NEW ?

This is my second thread asking a few questions about bloodlines and so far there has been over 20 views and NO replies.

In my first thread about Ch. El ***** and a few questions I had about him there has been 160 views with a few replies but only one of those replies was about Ch. El *****. 

Other than using the chat room I think I will pass on the forums from now on...to bad because I really am a fan of these dogs and wanted to learn more about some of them.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my sugestions to you if you wana know things considering the fastlane, try out register of merrit and game dogs forums


----------



## Puss (Sep 5, 2007)

wheezie said:


> my sugestions to you if you wana know things considering the fastlane, try out register of merrit and game dogs forums


Yes because no one here posts about game dogs or gamedog bloodlines


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Few people will openly discuss fastlane dogs on a public message board. Who knows who might be watching... :cop: 

But what do I know... I'm one of those petbull people :hammer:


----------



## Puss (Sep 5, 2007)

GSDBulldog said:


> Few people will openly discuss fastlane dogs on a public message board. Who knows who might be watching... :cop:
> 
> But what do I know... I'm one of those petbull people :hammer:


Look I really am not trying to be rude but are either of you people even reading the threads going here...not to many going on show dogs...and I'm not asking for some dogmans home phone #, I'm asking nothing that isn't being posted about on one of the other threads going here.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I didn't respond as I am not educated about this bloodline. Sorry.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*learning too*

Dear Puss, I'd love to give you information but I don't know anything about Sorrell dogs or what "fast lane" means for that matter. I read other's posts in hopes to learn from those who do. I feel like if I don't have anything to say to ADD to the conversation, it is best to stay quiet. Not many I know of like to hear a newbie like me talk when I don't know anything. Sorry to be of no help to you. I wish I could.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Puss said:


> Look I really am not trying to be rude but are either of you people even reading the threads going here...not to many going on show dogs...and I'm not asking for some dogmans home phone #, I'm asking nothing that isn't being posted about on one of the other threads going here.


all i can tell you is what im sure you already know and thats the history of the line.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah Puss, maybe you should pass on our forum. sorry we cant[wont]help you out with that stuff


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ill tell you why, no its not because you are new. For me its because all you have asked about are CH Game Bred dogs that were used for matches. All of the dogs you have asked about are GREAT dogs and SUPERB lines. However for those of us who know about these dogs it makes one wonder what your intent is behind the questions. As stated before no one really knows your intent and certain things arent discussed openly for anyone to see. If all you want is history, thats doable. If you want what the line is doing currently, wrong forum, try PEDSONLINE. The dont care to openly hang themselves.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

:goodpost:


----------

